# Nremt i-85



## 8jimi8 (Feb 20, 2011)

Why am I testing out at this level?  Because I have to renew my basic by 03/31/11 and because it will be a good preview of the NREMT-P examination.

The plan:

I will not crack a book, I will not review a sentence.  

I am scheduled for the CBT at 1235 on 2/22/11.  Practicals exam will be March 26th.

This will be a good look at how much information I have retained, and whether or not my critical thinking is up to snuff.

Will i be embarassed to fail, who wouldn't be, 

do I think I will?

No.


----------



## 8jimi8 (Feb 22, 2011)

Ok i officially did not study.  Finished my didactic back in May.  


Let's see how we do.  The only info i'm wishing i might have had pass my eyes at this point are things like the pure drug act and the years surrounding all of those scheduled drugs...

We'll see!  I'm off


----------



## 8jimi8 (Feb 22, 2011)

85 questions 107 minutes left.


I'm prediction validation.


I know I missed a few toss up questions, because they were followed by "easy" "memorization / low level questions.". However the bulk of my questions were ALS.  And believe you me... I was shutting bricks when the question ticked to number 76


I wonder if the Pearson vue nclex trick works for nremt cbt...


----------



## Wildland FF (Feb 22, 2011)

What is the Nclex trick?


----------



## 8jimi8 (Feb 22, 2011)

8jimi8 said:


> 85 questions 107 minutes left.
> 
> 
> I'm prediction validation.
> ...




Well I am unable to presently schedule another Exam.  It is a different format that then "Pearson Vue NCLEX trick,"  :.  it is an unreliable method for determining early pass / fail results.

More in news in < 48 hours hopefully.


----------



## 8jimi8 (Feb 23, 2011)

Pass!


----------



## Chimpie (Feb 23, 2011)

Awesome! Congrats!

Sent using the Tapatalk app!


----------



## 8jimi8 (Feb 23, 2011)

Wildland FF said:


> What is the Nclex trick?




When you schedule your NCLEX (National Nursing Licensure Examination)

It gives you a format to schedule your exam and then you get prompted to the payment screen.


If you have taken the NCLEX and your test status reads "taken," then you try to schedule another NCLEX exam.

IF YOU PASSED, when you schedule the exam, the script errors and you will not be prompted to the payment screen.  It will prompt you to contact your Board of Nursing.

IF YOU FAILED, you are prompted to the payment screen after scheduling your examination.

This is how I determined that I passed NCLEX immediately after my test and it has worked for many others.


----------



## Wildland FF (Feb 23, 2011)

Congrats on passing!


----------



## reaper (Feb 23, 2011)

8jimi8 said:


> When you schedule your NCLEX (National Nursing Licensure Examination)
> 
> It gives you a format to schedule your exam and then you get prompted to the payment screen.
> 
> ...



Yes, That won't work for NREMT. You have to be approved by NREMT to retest and must wait two weeks before getting approval.


----------



## 8jimi8 (Feb 23, 2011)

reaper said:


> Yes, That won't work for NREMT. You have to be approved by NREMT to retest and must wait two weeks before getting approval.



Good thing i passed!  A 2 week cooler? ouch!  Although I think nursing has a 30 day reset... but your ATT as an RN candidate is good for like 2 years


----------

